# Kitties at work



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

At my client's home, I always have feline company so it's really nice! Their two kitties really help pass time when I'm there doing overnight shifts...the black cat finally came up to me and layed in my lap for a few minutes!  But then the female grey spotted lynx point (?) also wanted attention and started working the boy up into a hiss. :-( 

They are both gorgeous kitties, though! Love her little stubby tail!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Oops i couldn't add the black kitty earlier...
And I'm sorry, can't seem to make the photos right side up no matter what i do! :-(


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Ummm, correction. Don't think it's a pointed kitty at all, lol. My bad. But she is a polydactyl, 7 toes on each front paw and 5 toes on her hind paws! All of them pointy sharp, too!


----------



## Sylvie'smom (Sep 9, 2013)

Good looking kitties! You are lucky to have kitty company on the job!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

You are so lucky to have kitty loves at work!!

I've snuck MowMow into work once or twice. (SHHHHHH).

When I've worked on Saturday's or like the day after thanksgiving when I can work but the actual HP people are out of the offices.

It makes me wish he could be here with me all the time. He stays in the lab wiht me and cleans cobwebs out of hidden corners with this whiskers.


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

It's so awesome that you get to spend time with kitties at work!  Lol, Krissy! I love that you actually do the things that I only facetiously talk about doing! I was actually thinking about what it would be like to have my cats at work with me earlier today. I doubt most of my cats would be interested in accompanying me to the office though--Galileo maybe. I would never get away with bringing a kitty/kitties to work unless I had a really good reason. I've never had any of my own cats at the office, but I have certainly had cats in there because the feral colony I care for is located in the area of my workplace; it's the colony that Autumn and Ramona came from, although they were never in the office. I did bring Dinah upstairs in the cat trap she was trapped in, and she spent several hours in the lobby area while I finished some work and waited for the vet to call me back. Sam also hung out in the office in his cat carrier behind my desk for a couple hours, since I caught him on a weekday and had to wait until the end of the day to transport him to the Recovery Centre. I've never had any kitties loose in the office though; Dinah needed a bit of socialization because she had started to revert to a semi-feral state, and I didn't want to let Sam wander around in case he put up a struggle about going back in the carrier or decided to go visit one of my less obliging coworkers. Sam would have made a great office cat though!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

I know, I'm so lucky they both are quite friendly to me, especially Abby, the grey kitty with the stubby tail. The black kitty is a much larger male, but he's sleeping the whole night and isn't in a place well lit enough for me to take more photos. Here are more photos I got today on the wee hours of the night...
Sorry, only one photo of the black male kitty...he wanted his beauty sleep apparently, i got a teensy nip after i took his photo and attempted to scratch his cheek and behind his ear. Abby is pretty active and prowling and rubbing against me and takes occasional naps, so i got more photos of her.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Ooh, they are lovely!! I wish I could bring my kitty to work with me. That's actually one reason why I was thinking about getting A ragdoll kitten that was well-suited for training to become a therapy cat. How cool would it be to be able to offer pet therapy for my stroke patients!?


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

Speechie said:


> Ooh, they are lovely!! I wish I could bring my kitty to work with me. That's actually one reason why I was thinking about getting A ragdoll kitten that was well-suited for training to become a therapy cat. How cool would it be to be able to offer pet therapy for my stroke patients!?


 Or stroke therapy for your pet!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Ooh, they're both stunning. Abby's got such a sweet face. Her coat seems unusually short and sleek? 

I brought my first cat to the office once - think I needed to pick her up at the vet and didn't have time to drop her off at home. Well she was clawing inside the carrier, so I let her out in my office, but the door wasn't shut...Spent the next 45 minutes trying to coax her back into my office. Everyone else on the floor found it pretty hilarious though.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Well Abby just woke up from her sleep and is now asking for love pets and scritches to her cute face! Yes, spirite, her fur is short but we quite soft to the touch...and she feels so very light when I carried her for a short while. Much smaller and lighter than my two, even though they are all about the same age (1yr). And I really wanted small kitties, lol. 

The black kitty is fast asleep, but seems to be (sorry don't remember his name) the alpha cat of the two...he's rather bossy?


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Just uploading more pics of Jasper...


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

And Abby's toes, lol


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

Ooh, Jasper's fur is so shiny! What a handsome boy!  How do you stop yourself from kissing Abby's adorable stripy, poly paws? So cute!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Love the pics of Jasper and Abby. Jasper's fur is really sleek, and I love pics of kitties sleeping with a paw over their face. So cute!  I've never actually seen a polydactyl kitty, and I'd love to see the big furry paws!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

These kitties are both lap cats! I know they are both about the same age as my two, but neither of mine will seek my lap at home, lol. Abby decided to nap on me for about an hour and half today. Couldn't do much, but she sure warmed my lap! :-D


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

the gray kitty looks a lot like my Beep. She doesn't have any other color other than silverish gray, but she looks so much like the grey kitty in your picture.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

I'd sure be interested in seeing Beep! I've looked at your album, but didn't see her....maybe you got her after you've uploaded those pics?

Just thought it might be fun to compare kitty photos, lol.:mrgreen:


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh my gosh TabbCatt, that second picture is amazing!! It looks like it was posed and taken by a professional photographer, with the light and shade, and the adorable position. It looks like her eye is ever so slightly open, which makes it even more charming.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I agree with Spirite! What fantastic photos! She's a Cutie! Love the little bob tail!


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

TabbCatt, I love the photos! I really like Jasper, he is very handsome! You are so lucky to have cats around while you are working.


----------

